# Anybody want to take a bet on the greys?



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It's been my experience that the grey trout show up around April 15. This year, things are running kind of late so I'll take a stab and say April 22.

So when do you think the tiderunners will show?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I may check for them tonight. They have been as early as mid march before.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Mid march is when I usually start trying.
no such luck this year on that time frame, much less late march/early april, but that was a given due to this winter.

Big greys, soon come!


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

First full moon of the Spring that has water temps over 52-54* F. so the crabs are out and peeling with the full moon. In other words, I agree with SF, a couple weeks from now should be prime-time, but I'm looking now for the early birds.


----------



## VTsurfman (Nov 28, 2003)

*techniques for greys?*

Hey Guys,
This is my first full season as being a part time weekend Sandbridge resident, and I would like to learn how to fish for these grey trout.
In the SB surf, do you throw metal, grubs, hard or soft plastics, or bottom fish with fresh baits?
Thanks in advance for any advice you are willing to share with a rookie!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I'll go starting April 25th!

DB77 got into them on 5/2 last year, but I know that was after they were already running for some time!


----------



## wireman (Jan 1, 2003)

Hey VT, just to get ya started, light tackle & 3/8 oz and up jig heads with 2" and up curly tail plastics fished slow. Good luck.
Dave


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

sand flea said:


> It's been my experience that the grey trout show up around April 15. This year, things are running kind of late so I'll take a stab and say April 22.
> 
> So when do you think the tiderunners will show?



ALREADY


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

> ALREADY


most astute post in this thread...


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i will keep my mouth shut


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeahp


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dr. Bubba said:


> most astute post in this thread...


Yo Doc, what does "astute" mean?????


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

sshh slow dog light and slow in the right local..


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

```
Yo Doc, what does "astute" mean?????
```
1.Having or showing shrewdness and discernment, especially with respect to one's own concerns

2.said of someone or their ideas, attitude, etc: having or showing the ability to judge and act intelligently and decisively; mentally perceptive; shrewd.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

So they've arrived, and not one person has posted a report, either here or on the Supporter board?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

And no phone calls either.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nothing personal, it's just trout fishing.... 

But I'm expecting a call from a friend...


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

sand flea said:


> So they've arrived, and not one person has posted a report, either here or on the Supporter board?


I know a few of us have been trying the usual spots, but nothing from our end yet! 


FF - R U getting them by boat or on land??


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Fished for them Sun. out of the Yak, hit every hole known to Greys and NADA. Started in the back by the Science Museum and padddled all the way out front to Lake Rudee. Was there from 0630-1100 with about 6-8 other Fisherfolks in various boats and all I saw was 1-16" Striper and 1-16" Pup. Nothing on my lines though. Need a few more degrees of water temps.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Anybody know where they might be other than Rudy. Im looking for them soon hopfully in Lynnhaven


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Sorry, but one word from one person isn't going to convince me.

I trolled a bunch of other sites to find a single report that showed evidence of the run. Nothing. I looked at the most recent citation list from VMRC, which immediately floods with tons of citations for big greys when the run starts. Not a single one.

I'll believe the run has started when someone I know says they've had success.

Keep in mind we've had a very rainy year in the bay this year. All that cold, muddy freshwater snaking down the bay can't be helping things.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

DB77 and I are gonna take a shot tommorrow morning for a bit....will report back then!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ain't nuthin happenin yet....from the usual haunts...........keepin the eyes and rods peeled  ....those in tha loop will know....will try fer em this weeked again..chartreuse storm wit a really slow retieve....if'n ya get bit off.........getcha a wind cheater an get em blues...the greys are below


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

hmmm..... trout nope dont know nothin bout um


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

nothin huh?


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

I think Mr. Swiper should either show us a picture or tell us where to catch the trout. Otherwise, save the bragging for someone else. "Put out, or get out" as they say.

Personally, I have a hard time believing it. I have been to HRBT 3 times in the last couple weeks and there are plenty of shad and striper around, and some croaker, and probably a few flounder. The weather is going to SUCK until this weekend. MY BET is that the trout will show up the middle of next week if it warms up. Don't even bother until Sunday.

Sorry Swiper, I call BS. I would be glad to be proven wrong.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Also*

I don't think the HD trout should be confused with the tidewater run that normally happens!


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

sand flea said:


> Sorry, but one word from one person isn't going to convince me.
> 
> I trolled a bunch of other sites to find a single report that showed evidence of the run. Nothing. I looked at the most recent citation list from VMRC, which immediately floods with tons of citations for big greys when the run starts. Not a single one.
> 
> ...



trout? where when who how?


NOW!

Main Entry: 1run 
Pronunciation: 'r&n
Function: verb
Inflected Form(s): ran /'ran/; also chiefly dialect run; run; run·ning
Etymology: Middle English ronnen, alteration of rinnen, v.i. (from Old English iernan, rinnan & Old Norse rinna) & of rennen, v.t., from Old Norse renna; akin to Old High German rinnan, v.i., to run, Sanskrit rinAti he causes to flow, and probably to Latin rivus stream
intransitive senses
1 a : to go faster than a walk; specifically : to go steadily by springing steps so that both feet leave the ground for an instant in each step b of a horse : to move at a fast gallop c : FLEE, RETREAT, ESCAPE <dropped the gun and ran> d : to utilize a running play on offense -- used of a football team
2 a : to go without restraint : move freely about at will <let chickens run loose> b : to keep company : CONSORT <a ram running with ewes> <ran with a wild crowd when he was young> c : to sail before the wind in distinction from reaching or sailing close-hauled d : ROAM, ROVE <running about with no overcoat>
3 a : to go rapidly or hurriedly : HASTEN <run and fetch the doctor> b : to go in urgency or distress : RESORT <runs to mother at every little difficulty> c : to make a quick, easy, or casual trip or visit <ran over to borrow some sugar>
4 a : to contend in a race b : to enter into an election contest
5 a : to move on or as if on wheels : GLIDE <file drawers running on ball bearings> b : to roll forward rapidly or freely c : to pass or slide freely <a rope runs through the pulley> d : to ravel lengthwise <stockings guaranteed not to run>
6 : to sing or play a musical passage quickly <run up the scale>
[*B]




Code:


7 a : to go back and forth : PLY <the train runs between New York and Washington> b of fish : to migrate or move in considerable numbers; especially : to move up or down a river to spawn



*[/B]8 a : TURN, ROTATE <a swiftly running grindstone> b : FUNCTION, OPERATE <the engine runs on gasoline>
9 a (1) : to continue in force, operation, or production <the contract has two more years to run> <the play ran for six months> (2) : to have a specified duration, extent, or length <the manuscript runs nearly 500 pages> b : to accompany as a valid obligation or right <a right-of-way that runs with the land> c : to continue to accrue or become payable <interest on the loan runs from July 1st>
10 : to pass from one state to another <run into debt>
11 a : to flow rapidly or under pressure b : MELT, FUSE c : SPREAD, DISSOLVE <colors guaranteed not to run> d : to discharge pus or serum <a running sore>
12 a : to develop rapidly in some specific direction; especially : to throw out an elongated shoot of growth b : to tend to produce or develop a specified quality or feature <they run to big noses in that family>
13 a : to lie in or take a certain direction <the boundary line runs east> b : to lie or extend in relation to something c : to go back : REACH d (1) : to be in a certain form or expression <the letter runs as follows> (2) : to be in a certain order of succession
14 a : to occur persistently <musical talent runs in the family> b (1) : to remain of a specified size, amount, character, or quality <profits were running high> (2) : to have or maintain a relative position or condition (as in a race) <ran third> <running late> c : to exist or occur in a continuous range of variation <shades run from white to dark gray>
15 a : to spread or pass quickly from point to point <chills ran up her spine> b : to be current : CIRCULATE <speculation ran rife>
transitive senses
1 a : to cause (an animal) to go rapidly : ride or drive fast b : to bring to a specified condition by or as if by running <ran himself to death> c : to go in pursuit of : HUNT, CHASE <dogs that run deer> d : to follow the trail of backward : TRACE <ran the rumor to its source> e : to enter, register, or enroll as a contestant in a race f : to put forward as a candidate for office
2 a : to drive (livestock) especially to a grazing place b : to provide pasturage for (livestock) c : to keep or maintain (livestock) on or as if on pasturage
3 a : to pass over or traverse with speed b : to accomplish or perform by or as if by running <ran a great race> <running errands for a bank> c : to slip or go through or past <run a blockade> <run a red light>
4 a : to cause to penetrate or enter : THRUST <ran a splinter into her toe> b : STITCH c : to cause to pass : LEAD <run a wire in from the antenna> d : to cause to collide <ran his head into a post> e : SMUGGLE <run guns>
5 : to cause to pass lightly or quickly over, along, or into something <ran her eye down the list>
6 a : to cause or allow (as a vehicle or a vessel) to go in a specified manner or direction <ran the car off the road> b : OPERATE <run a lathe> c : to direct the business or activities of : MANAGE, CONDUCT <run a factory>
7 a : to be full of or drenched with <streets ran blood> b : CONTAIN, ASSAY
8 a : to cause to move or flow in a specified way or into a specified position <run cards into a file> b : to cause to produce a flow (as of water) <run the faucet>; also : to prepare by running a faucet <run a hot bath>
9 a : to melt and cast in a mold <run bullets> b : TREAT, PROCESS, REFINE <run oil in a still> <run a problem through a computer>
10 : to make oneself liable to : INCUR <ran the risk of discovery>
11 : to mark out : DRAW <run a contour line on a map>
12 a : to permit (as charges) to accumulate before settling <run an account at the grocery> -- often used with up <ran up a large phone bill> b : COST 1 <rooms that run $50 a night>
13 a : to produce by or as if by printing -- usually used with off <ran off 10,000 copies of the first edition> b : to carry in a printed medium : PRINT <every newspaper ran the story>
14 a : to make (a series of counts) without a miss <run 19 in an inning in billiards> b : to lead winning cards of (a suit) successively c : to alter by addition <ran his record to six wins and four losses>
15 : to make (a golf ball) roll forward after alighting
- run across : to meet with or discover by chance
- run a fever or run a temperature : to have a fever
- run after 1 : PURSUE, CHASE esp : to seek the company of 2 : to take up with : FOLLOW <run after new theories>
- run against 1 : to meet suddenly or unexpectedly 2 : to work or take effect unfavorably to : DISFAVOR, OPPOSE
- run foul of 1 : to collide with <ran foul of a hidden reef> 2 : to come into conflict with <run foul of the law>
- run into 1 a : to change or transform into : BECOME b : to merge with c : to mount up to <their yearly income often runs into six figures> 2 a : to collide with b : to meet by chance <ran into an old classmate the other day>
- run low on : to approach running out of <running low on options>
- run rings around : to show marked superiority over : defeat decisively or overwhelmingly
- run riot 1 : to act wildly or without restraint 2 : to occur in profusion <daffodils running riot>
- run short : to become insufficient
- run short of : to use up : run low on
- run to : to mount up to <the book runs to 500 pages>
- run upon : to run across : meet with
usage The past tense run still survives in speech in southern England and in the speech especially of older people in some parts of the U.S. It was formerly used in literature, and was a standard variant in our dictionaries from 1828 until 1934. Grammarians have generally opposed it, and many people consider it nonstandard. Just about everybody uses ran in writing now. 

Noone said nuffin bout a run just a show up date.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Many who say they will be lookin are not saying they are not finding.???

"I'll double down on "Jack Ace" catching one if he tries hard enough!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Sea Trout,Grays,or(Weakfish:Jersey or points north)*

I hear they are around very sparingly when the water temps are in the low 50's;but 57F is the majic temp for them;thats what Ive been told.I cant wait till they come up to DE.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Look at all this muddy water getting dumped into the bay by the James river. Will they ever show???


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

*Al*

UFA for the greys.


----------



## BLOOD NOT (Mar 22, 2003)

*big thing in the sky in may*

when the softshells start showing up at the restraunts.

wanna bet??


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

They can show up a little earlier than that;the salinity has to be right and the water has to be 57F.I bet you guys allready caught some;I bet in two more weeks they'll be up in Delaware.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

being a fisherman, i gotta love working in a 4 star restuarant... we just started getting soft shells. i've been trying to get some extras to take home, but they've sold quick every night so far... did take home a bunch of sol and dolphin last night


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

31 incher at the lesner a week ago, short of weight citation.


----------

